# I never thought I would get one but...New shetland



## christina_ski (Aug 28, 2009)

I had inquired on him originally, but talked myself out of it as I have never been involved in the shetlands and didn't have a clue on them. I went to look at 2 other AMHR colts, but when I saw this boy I couldn't help myself







Can't offically announce him yet, not till after Nationals when I will be picking him up






He will be shown as a classic, he's 2 this year, and a loud bay pinto.

Anywho, I know they are shown differently in halter. So I plan to watch the shetlands classes next year at my first show of the year. So got that covered somewhat. How are they clipped? Bridle path lengths? Show halters any different? I have seen sometimes they show in the ones with the browbands but didn't know if that would apply to a classic gelding? I know you can't razor, that much I do know lol.

Any and all tips welcome. I will be showing him in halter and color next year. He is a pretty boy and I am proud that he will soon be mine






I can't wait till I can offically announce him!!!

Christina


----------



## muffntuf (Aug 28, 2009)

Congratulations!

Full body clipping. For classic regular cable halter works. Bridle path depends on neck. Some only do ear's length worth, some do more, depends on neck.

We work off the rail to the line up, pose, then work the rail and then go back and line up and pose. And yes razoring is illegal now.

Good luck!


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Aug 28, 2009)

I am still learning as well. But I really had no idea that people actually full body clip them...And i never knew that classics worked the rail.. This is so great... I am so glad you asked all this because I really need to know this stuff too...


----------



## Keri (Aug 28, 2009)

Congrats!





Clipping depends on the horse. You want a nice tight coat. For sure clip in the spring. I took my classic to 4 shows and clipped him twice. He has a tighter coat where a clip lasts 2 months or so. But you want to clip them at least a couple weeks before so they get their color back. I find their coats are slower to grow in than my minis. As far as bridle path, you want to clip to where their throatlatch is showing. May only be an ears length, may be longer. But never as long or drastic like the minis. You want to show shetlands with a more "natural" look. So only baby oil on the face and gel the forelock (up to you on that one too). I gel my forelock, but that's it. Not the mane like I do minis.

As far as halter, its all up to you. I show in a true shetland halter (noseband and browband). My guy has a large head and can accomidate it. It looks nice on him. Others show in just the basic cable halter like minis.

You dress in a blazer. So you show them like a mini. Their hind end is parked out and their head is lifted up and out in the stretch. Then after the judges walk around, they will ask you to work the rail. You trot your horse off the rail at which ever speed best shows him. Their is a pattern on how to trot in the rulebook. Then line back up and set your pony back up and stretch.

Its a lot to digest. Takes showing them a few times to get the hang of it. So never hesitate to ask questions.


----------



## christina_ski (Aug 28, 2009)

Do you always have to have them parked out in halter? Or is square ok too? I am so use to teaching my minis to be square and not stretch it will be fun to break myself of that habit lol.


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Aug 29, 2009)

My stallion that I have right now is my second one.. My first one I showed for a long time... I was able to catch on really quick for the most part... But had only showed him at local pinto shows and whatnot. I totally understand a tight coat though..Makes for a neater groomed Pony. I have watched Shetlands show probably a whole one time at Oregon Gold. Def gorgeous horses there thats for sure. And now that I am thinking about it they did exactly as you said. I do believe this style of showing shows them off more....

Showing with a browband and noseband.....I am guessing Classics can do this as well?? I posted pics of my stallion its the one with KL Tax Man of Baker... Not the best of pics of him at all as he is just running around... But let me know what you think..


----------



## Keri (Aug 29, 2009)

No, you want your pony parked out. Levels out their back/croup and they show nice. When I get my proffessional pics back from our last show, I can post a pic of my classic showing. I have noticed classics/foundations aren't parked out as extreme as moderns. But they are still parked out.

You can show in a bridle, cable halter, or cable/browband. Totally up to you.


----------



## SweetOpal (Aug 29, 2009)

Here is some information from the Rule book

Page 174

Part 6 - General Show Rules

A. The Classic Shetland Pony is to be shown to its best advantage. It is preferred that the pony stand square. The judge at his or her discretion may ask to have the pony stand square, which means all four feet are flat on the ground and at least one front and one rear cannon bone perpendicular to the ground.

As for the Halter and grooming that can be found on page 176.

G. Cleanliness and neatly trimmed and groomed pony are priorities of the show ring. Ponies may be clipped or shown in full coat.

L. No tack permitted in halter classes other than as follows: Mares: show halter or english (hunter type) bridle with snaffle bit without shanks. Geldings: show halter or show bridle with snaffle bit without shanks. Stallions: show halter or show bridle only, with snaffle or stallion bit. Bits are permitted only on animals 2 years and older.

This is a yearling classic gelding. We use a regular type halter to show our classics in, much like we use in the minis. Our moderns are shown more parked out and in a mare bridle. This little guy Cross Country Good Ride Cowboy was the Congress Reserve Champion Classic Yearling Gelding over. He has finished all the requirements for his HOF in his first year of showing. He will only need one grand next year as a 2 year old to be complete where he can go on with his driving career, which is what he was bred for!


----------



## muffntuf (Aug 29, 2009)

Browbands are generally used on the Modern Pleasure and Moderns, not classics. Classics are generally cable halters, some show stallions in a bridle with bit.

Work on the rail is trotting up and back and back to place in line up. Most are slightly parked out, not overly parked out. Jennifer has a nice photo posted for you.


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Aug 30, 2009)

I really like Cowboy Jennifer. He is so nice... I like how he is set up. I think I have seen them shown like this and more parked out... It goes to say though as the rulebook states show the horse in the best way possible. I plan to show in a halter like the one in the picture... Since as of right now that is all I have...


----------



## christina_ski (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for all the replys, i am sure once I get him i will announce him and show his pics and ya'll can give me a better idea on what I would need to show him (halter wise)

thanks again


----------



## Keri (Aug 31, 2009)

I think its more just personal preference when it comes to what to show classics and foundations in. I bought a pony because I wanted to show in a really cool shetland halter. I'm the only one I've seen show in one in our area (although I've seen pics of a few here and there, but not too common).


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Sep 1, 2009)

I have not seen any foundations or classics shown in the browband halters however there are some in WA that show their pony in one for in hand performance classes - I to love the browband halters and would love to show our pony in one however I will save it for the inhand classes


----------



## christina_ski (Sep 1, 2009)

this boy has such loud color and a pretty head i figured it would look best in a cable halter, but wanted to ask. I have never really sat and watched the shetland classes except for if they were ahead of me and I was waiting on my class, and then you really don't pay much attention anyways lol.


----------



## RNR (Sep 2, 2009)

Congrats!! It looks like we will both be in the same boat next year!!! Learning as we go!!

I can't wait to see pics of your new boy!

RNR


----------



## RNR (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok it is after nationals!! Where is the rest of the announcment, pictures ect???


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Sep 23, 2009)

yes yes yes where are these pics of your boy... You know we are dying to see them


----------



## christina_ski (Sep 23, 2009)

Well I haven't picked him up yet (hopefully soon) but here he is. His name is Flying's A Baron "Baron", he is a 2yr going to mature towards 44"-45" bay tovero, he is a pretty boy. Will take some new pics of him once I actually pick him up, these are what I have right now. I am actually thinking about getting a full/half sister to him. But a lil out of my price range so trying to talk myself out of it lol. He'll be going to Congress atleast, and then a few local shows assuming the trailers not too full.

More, better, pics hopefully soon






this is him as a foal


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Sep 23, 2009)

He is nice I have been eyeing him since he was born CONGRATS


----------



## debbiesshelties (Sep 29, 2009)

Hi,

Just wanted to say that I own two minis from Laura at Flying A. They are my best girls!

I know you will just love your guy.

Debbie


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Oct 23, 2009)

He is a doll!!! I like him


----------

